# Did you have to be cut or tear? x



## nicolefx

Hey everyone just looking to see if when you had your first baby if you had to be cut or had a tear .. in other words did you need stitches LOL. I'm really scared about this for some reason! Also, if you did could you say how bad it was if you have a minute and how it affected your recovery afterwards? I'm going to 'try' to make a poll :haha:. Thanks in advance :flower:. x


----------



## ExpectingK

My 1st was 6lb 3oz. I did not tear or need to be cut. Laboured in birthing pool. Just had small graze which didn't need stitches.


----------



## babylove719

Its my fiirst she was 7 lbs, 11oz and came out head then arm lol. I had a small tear 10 stitches. Didn't feel it happen and it hardly bothered me much during recovery and was completely healed in about 3/4 weeks! 
I was really worried about tearing too but try not to! It's not so bad in the scheme of things and Serious tears are rare!


----------



## purapura

My boy was born 7lbs 9oz! I has a tear on the outside because he came with his head and both hands together! It didn't hurt. But it's just unpleasant to look at it now... I don't like it...


----------



## fidget

lucas was 8lb 3oz, i had a second degree tear which needed stitches and it did hurt but not as bad as i thought (i was terrified of stitches as i hate needles). i thought i tore because i had such a short labour but midwife said it was because i pushed when i shouldn't have :blush: and i didn't do perineal massage. it was sore for about a week, but as long as i sat on one cheek and took a jug of water to pee (both very important with stitches haha) i was okay!

oh and if you do have stitches, you'll be terrified to laugh or sneeze, but i promise you won't do any damage :rofl:


----------



## Lau88

I had to be cut due to feared placental abruption. It did hurt n was uncomfortable to sit down for a while but not as bad as I'd imagined.


----------



## lilyanne

Phoebe was 7lbs. I didn't tear, graze, or need to be cut at all. I credit the epidural and the experienced midwife who helped Phoebe make a very slow entrance.


----------



## hawalkden

Labour was going fine till 8cm & Isaacs heart rate dropped so was rushed for emergency forceps. They cut me & I had 2nd degree tears.
I have 20 stitches and they are healing well.. hes 3 weeks now and i've got a small hole due to going to the toilet being a struggle. Ive had a look at the area and theyve done a neat job just the piles made me feel ewww!

Oh he weighed 6lb 14 and was 5 weeks early!


----------



## summer rain

I needed an episiotomy with my eldest as his head wouldn't mould properly due to some extra bone on the back of his skull, it was something that couldn't be helped no matter what I or anyone else did. xx


----------



## mummylove

With my first i didnt av a tear or cut but with this 2nd one i had a small tear but didnt need stitches


----------



## midori1999

My first was 9lb and had his hand next to his head. I didn't tear, wasn't cut and had no stitches. Not sure what that says about me... :haha:


----------



## janey1975

I had an episiotomy. I actually asked for them to cut me because I had been pushing for two hours and was exhausted. I healed really well and it didn't cause me any issues. I was scared about having stitches but it really was not that bad. My recovery was better than people who had a natural tear. Please don't worry as when you get to that stage you really don't care as you are so pleased to have your baby in your arms! Wishing you all the best and please try not to worryx


----------



## lilyanne

midori1999 said:


> My first was 9lb and had his hand next to his head. I didn't tear, wasn't cut and had no stitches. Not sure what that says about me... :haha:

:xmas13:


----------



## satine51

nicolefx said:


> Hey everyone just looking to see if when you had your first baby if you had to be cut or had a tear .. in other words did you need stitches LOL. I'm really scared about this for some reason! Also, if you did could you say how bad it was if you have a minute and how it affected your recovery afterwards? I'm going to 'try' to make a poll :haha:. Thanks in advance :flower:. x

My LO was 7.14 lb, I had a small tear but I didn't feel anything tearing iykwim. I had 2-3 stitches but it wasn't bad, i was numbed first and didn't feel much. I was petrified of being cut or stitched when pregnant but honestly couldn't care less when I was pushing :thumbup: don't worry about it :hugs:


----------



## Braven05

My LO was 8 lbs 12 oz and her shoulder got stuck on the way out. I had a second degree tear but I've no idea how many stitches...I just know they were down there for quite some time stitching me up. Bad as it sounds...I didn't feel it happen. I felt the "burn" when she crowned but it wasn't that horrible (I had no epidural either) and I didn't even know I'd torn. The stitching was slightly uncomfortable but I didn't care because I had my LO to look at...and recovery was uncomfortable (especially needing to sit up to nurse her) but not horrible and the majority of the pain was gone in 3 weeks and the tenderness gone by 6 weeks (just in time to DTD lol)


----------



## Beaney192

My LO was 7lb 15oz and refused to come out! I was pushing for 3 hours and all baby kept doing was falling asleep! :) Then his heart rate dropped so was decided i needed forceps, which meant i had to be cut. I healed really well fair enough the first two weeks were painful with regards to sitting and walking but im not sure if that would have been the same if i hadnt had stiches. But I will be honest the stiches were more painful then the labour itself!


----------



## Geek

I had to have an episiotomy as LO had been crowning for too long (20 minutes + I think) and I just couldn't push him out, the midwife said I couldn't stretch anymore lol.
I didn't have any pain relief so it did hurt when they cut me but it wasn't nearly as bad as I imagined it would be and the pain only lasted a few seconds. It didn't hurt when they stitched me up at all, I don't know how many stitches I had but it took quite a while.
I had to take pain killers for the first week or so (just paracetamol) and sitting down was quite sore. It probably took about 3 weeks until it stopped hurting, but if I'd rested like I was supposed to and not felt like I had to try and be superwoman and be up and about straight away, it would probably have been quicker.


----------



## Lawhra

Baby 1 weighed 8lbs 1.5oz - Episiotomy due to hand on head.

Baby 2 weighed 6lb 4.5oz - 2nd degree tear.

Recovery from tear was better but both healed well.


----------



## boyzmum

Hi ive had 3 & not torn or needed to be cut with any of them, the most i had was grazing with ds3 but he was also my biggest & quickest labour xx


----------



## SammyJ

LO weighed 9lb2 and I tore but didn't really feel it. Midwives were really apologetic. They weren't sure if it was second or third degree tear but dr said second - it was long but not deep. Having stitches was a bit uncomfortable but it was bearable. They healed fine.


----------



## midori1999

lilyanne said:


> midori1999 said:
> 
> 
> My first was 9lb and had his hand next to his head. I didn't tear, wasn't cut and had no stitches. Not sure what that says about me... :haha:
> 
> :xmas13:Click to expand...

I know! :blush:

I've given birth to six children and never torn or had to be cut. My second was the biggest at 10lb, My poor husband... :blush::haha:


----------



## Lilli

Hiya, 
My little man was 8lb 8oz, i didn't have any perineal tearing but did need a few stitches in my labia. Don't know how that happens?! :shrug:
She handed me the gas & air back and i was like "what's that for?" Then she gave me local anaesthetic injections which TBH hurt me more than pushing him out i think! :haha: Especially when she stitched a bit that hadn't been numbed!
Someone mentioned jug of water when you are having a wee, or do it in the shower with some water running over you, really takes the sting away :blush: 
I also found that pressing with clean loo roll on my front bits helped when i was trying to have a poo... :thumbup:
:)


----------



## natalieee

I had 3rd degree. I had to be cut and i teared on the inside =s near my bum hole i think, I was cut kind of sideways, i dont have a clue, my lo has a big head =p I was rushed to theatre to be stitched up =[ 
didnt find it too painful after and managed to pee without it stinging, drink plently of water!!
I found having a catheter more uncomfortable! 
Definatly all worth it though =] x


----------



## natalieee

i just realised it didnt sting to pee because i had a catheter for 2 days :dohh:


----------



## hellohefalump

I tore with my daughter (2nd degree) and they offered me stitches and I refused. Bad idea... because it didn't heal properly and it only healed after TWO YEARS!!!! It healed, up to a point, then there was just this open gaping bit right at the end of it. My daughter had her hand on her head, which is likely why I tore. 

I tore with my son, but it wasn't as bad and I didn't need stitches. I healed up very well, it took a while but not years like with my daughter. I was in a lot of pain though, I remember at six weeks pp I went to the doctor because I was sure the pain wasn't normal and I thought it was infected, but they had a look and it looked normal. I can't remember exactly when it healed, but it was a few weeks after I went to the doctor.


----------



## mistyscott

My LO was 9lb and I was pushing for 3 hrs. I narrowly avoided an episiotomy but tore 2nd degree and had three layers of stitches. A couple of them hurt due to insufficient anaesthesia, but didn't bother me otherwise. Dreaded first pee/poo but both were fine and all healed well within few weeks :) mind you, haven't dtd yet....!


----------



## tootyfruity

I had to have forceps, i'm not sure how many stitches i had but must of been a lot as i'm still suffering now, don't worry i think i'm in the minority!!! xx


----------



## LoPanda

I had a second degree tear and had stitches. Was terrified of the first wee and poo but weren't bad at all and I felt pretty much back to normal after a week. I am 6 weeks PP now and all down there healed and looking like before again.


----------



## NewMummyx

I tore but getting sewn up didnt hurt, I fell asleep! :haha:
LOs shoulders tore me at a funny angle, took an hour to be stitched and I only managed to get him out as the doctor told me she would be back in 5 mins with foreceps, sod that!

I was sore for a week after, stitches fell out not long after and me and OH :sex: after 2 weeks


----------



## Kittifer

.


----------



## smileyfaces

I had an episiotomy because Oscar would not turn in the birth canal and was back to back so pushing was difficult, then his heart rate dropped so they just snipped me and pulled him with a ventouse as i pushed.
They numb your 'area' when an anaesthetic so you wont feel it if you are cut.
I had stitches which didnt hurt or anything until the day after and they hurt for about 2 weeks after. 
I suspected I was stitched too tight (every mans dream?? haha) and got a medical opinion after a week or so and they said it was tight so maybe thats why it hurt for a while afterwards. Now Im pretty 'deformed' down there and have bits hanging out here there and everywhere!


----------



## Chocoholic123

I was cut but I still got a 3rd degree tear ! Maybe it was my own fault! I had an epidural quite late on so couldn't feel to push and they were talking about doing a c section so I pushed reallllllly hard like my life depended on it, got baby out luckily but did tear quite badly :( recovery was fine though I was sore for about a week, had a couple of lavender oil baths and it was fine, stitches healed well, DH says it looks no different to how it was before the birth !


----------



## CharT

Yep! I had to be cut I didn't feel it the nurse stitching me up was a bit rough though!

My LO is 4 weeks now and seems to have healed fine just a little sore if I over do things.

My hint is keep a jug near the toilet then when you need a wee pour warm water down there and it doesn't sting!!


----------



## clare83_2000

I was cut and had 2nd degree tear as LO came out with ventouse as had pooed inside me. Stitches were pretty sore but got extra pain killers from docs and was ok after a couple of weeks


----------



## Serenityblue

Had an episiotomy as babys heart rate dropped and he was a ventouse delivery, it was a bit of a rush job though and although I didn't feel anything at the time (local anaesthetic) I had real problems with healing. Took about 14 weeks to be pain free. Saw GP about it who said it hadn't been stitched well and have a very large scar now. Does feel much better at last! (peeing in the bath was the best thing ever!) Ultimately if thats what needed to happen to get Albie out safely then so be it


----------



## Lauren25

I had to be cut as they used forceps because Bobbys heart rate went down so they had to get him out quickly!!!
I worried about it before i had him but when it came to it i didnt even think about it, i didnt even know what they were doing haha


----------



## BabyJ'sMummy

I had an episiotomy with my first but he was 9lb 8 ozs and his heartrate had began to drop so they wanted him out quickly. With my 2nd I had her in the birthing pool, she was 8lb 7ozs and I had a tear, I didn't need stitches though. xx


----------



## DaniMoose

lo was 7lb14oz...i only had a couple of grazes and an amazing midwife. I was bloomin scared of tearing/being cut which i explained to the midwife and i also took precautionary measures inc vit E oil internal/perineum massage in the last 10 weeks...does hurt but worth it!


----------



## Gem13

I had to be cut as bea had a knot in her cord so she needed to get Out ASAP,however they cut a blood vessel and I ended up losing 4 litres of blood and had to have 5 blood transfusions!!
At first they said it was a 'nick' then a third degree tear!!!


----------



## star_light

i was tear down there on my sides because dr. use vaccume to get my baby out ......;)now its been 2 weeks they r healing fine but sore if i go for wee or over do house work......


----------



## sequeena

I had a second degree tear and grazings. I put witch hazel on my pad. I was fine within 2 weeks.


----------



## 2016

LO was 6lbs 6oz and I had a second (borderline third) degree tear at the bottom and a graze at the top. I think the size of the head is more relevant than the weight though as my LOs head was the same as two of my friends babes 8lbs plus!
Didn't feel the tear happen at all...maybe for a second the graze at the top felt like when you stub your toe and see stars, go hopping around like a lunatic then wonder what all the fuss was about. :haha: DTD was quite uncomfortable for several weeks afterwards but with plenty of lubrication and patience we got there and it all feels normal now. :thumbup:
Seriously try not worry about it, your body is designed to do this and it is a total understatement when people say NONE OF IT WILL MATTER WHEN YOUR BABE IS IN YOUR ARMS. :cloud9:


----------



## Mama_noni

I was just like you, I continually told people that my biggest fear surrounding child birth was being cut or tearing and having to have stitches. I opted for a pool birth but unfortunately I had to come out as I was slowing then it all went tits up had to be induced have an epidural and eventually had to have an episiostomy and LO was delivered via ventouse! None of which was half as bad as I had imagined it to be, didn't feel them cut me due to the epidural but began to feel them stitching as it wore off. the sorest bit was afterwards when I tried to sit or if I knelt over LO to change him but it healed well and the pain was nothing that a couple of ibuprofen couldn't sort


----------



## rachmumtobe

Lo weighed 7lb 15oz. Tore inside and also in my labia so had stitches, not sure how many but it took about an hour. The guy didn't wait long enough for the aneasthetic to work but because i had so much gas n air i wasn't with it enough to say anything but i could feel it all being done. A few days after my midwife asked if i'd like her to check them them but i didn't feel comfortable so said no, but i think on the 3rd or 4th night i was in alot of pain so decided to check them myself and wish i never did! I rang the midwife and she had a look and could see that they'd come undone. Went doctors ect but i've now decided to wait to have corrective surgery as i know if it was stitched up again that's all i'd worry about in my next labour. As the doctor says it's only cosmetic and not causing me any problems, i just wont ever let oh see me down there again :)


----------



## XJessicaX

I had a 2nd degree tear (from midwife shoving her hand up trying to turn LO) and then a 3rd degree episiotomy which needed a lot of stitches.

Took 10 weeks to stop hurting, 14 weeks to heal. (Stitches burst)


----------



## hayleygirl1

I had a second degree tear, which i didn't feel happen during labour, i did have stitches (not sure on how many tho!) it wasnt too painful, the only painful bit was the evil midwife who came to stitch me up (after the one who delivered me went off shift) she was nasty and being stitched was like being in labour all again but worse. Don't want to put anyone off tho!! 
The recovery was good tho, it wasn't too uncomfortable (apart from when going to the loo at the beginning). I think it took about 2-3 weeks to heal.


----------



## Jenna Lynn

My LO was 7 lbs 4 oz and, after three hours of pushing, I'd had _enough_! LO was half in / half out and the sensation nearly sent me out of my mind, so I puuuushed her completely out without waiting for next contraction and, consequently, tore. Since I did a drug free birth, I refused anything to numb the area while they did seven stitches and let me tell you, after experiencing a natural labor, those stitches threading through my lady bits felt like tickles!

Of course, the euphoria of snuggling with my daughter helped. :hugs:


----------



## SiberianLover

Lexy was 6lbs 1 oz, but was face down so it made for a very long labor. They tried turning her, but it didn't work. I pushed for three hours and she did tear me coming out and I needed stitches. However, I had an epidural and recovery was quick. I was sore for a few days but it wasn't too bad. Just don't look down there right away...lol


----------



## Spunky

My little man was 7lbs 12 oz, I had a 3rd degree tear that was stitched. Bothered me for 2 weeks, felt ruined. But at the 2 week mark felt like I could get around fine and didn't bother me anymore really. I pushed for 3.5 hours. The doctor stretched me to try to prevent the tearing, but I was tearing before his head even came out! Tearing was my biggest worry...I didn't feel it when it happened, just afterwards, but then, lots of things hurt! I look fine there now. Best of Luck!


----------



## rainbows_x

Yep I tore, 3rd degree tear. I refused to be stitched and healed very quickly. x


----------



## ashley2pink

I had to be cut with my 1st. Mainly because her heart rate was dropping a lot and they wanted her out fast. I had only been pushing 5 minutes and she came out flying! She was tiny though at 5 lbs. 3oz
I got stitched up and had just little pain down there. It was only a little sore when I would first sit down or first get up. I had no pain meds whatsoever after either


----------



## Natsku

The midwife said she thought I needed to be cut but I couldn't decide if I should let her or not til it was too late and I tore. It was a 2nd degree tear, wasn't too bad, I think it healed pretty quickly, the grazes hurt more I think!


----------



## bigbetty

I had 2nd degree tears both down my perinium and up to my pee hole because Fran decided to come out Superman style - sending an arm out with her head lol!

I felt it happen and it was very sore but I was so engrossed with pushing her out I put the pain to the back of my mind xx


----------



## lau86

i had a cut and a tear, lo was in distress so i was cut so they could do a ventouse and then had a tear cos he came out superman style as big betty said! it was only a second degree tear but it was high up so they needed to repair it in theatre so i had a spinal anaesthetic for that. I had that about 1am and feeling came back in about twelve hours. i'd say my recovery was fine i imagine i had alot of stitches and felt back to normal within 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Mrs.Nerd

I had a cut because of needing a ventouse delivery - apparently I am quite narrow, and even though my little boy wasn't huge (7lb12), he was too big for me apparently! I ended up with a 3rd degree tear which required surgery. I'll be honest, I really didn't like the surgery, but have found recovery not too bad really, I am able to walk pretty far - my stitches hurt a bit more at the end of the day because I am now only on paracetamol, but I was also v scared of tearing and it really hasn't been too bad!!


----------



## Kay_Baby

I was cut as I had been pushing him out for 2 hours and was just not making progress. He came straight out next contraction after they cut, turns out he had both hands in front of his face.

I found being injected with the anestectic more painful thing than actually having my LO but G&A helped. It took 50 mins to stich me back up as they had to stich up the cut and some internal ones my LO made on his way out with his long nails.


----------



## dan-o

I tore internally (2nd degree) but I think it was mainly because of pushing him out posterior and far too quickly!

I did have gas & air, which may have helped, but honestly didnt feel the tear & the stitches were painless too. If it wasn't for my labial graze, I wouldn't have been sore at all afterwards! xx


----------



## MegGriffin

I had a second degree tear, my LO was 8lbs, but to be honest it wasn't as bad as i thought it would be. i was sore for about a week and a half but they're on their way to be completely healed now. The actualy stiching didn't hurt either, they give you an anestheic injection, and the actual stitching for me only took about 15 mins. x


----------



## Inlozi

I had an internal tear, tbh the stitches for me hurt while she was doing it and due to the IV I had during labour I was weeing like a race horse and it stung every time I went for about 2 weeks, due to its positioning I couldn't avoid it, but it's perfectly fine now and has been for some time :) minus when urinating it didn't hurt otherwise.

MegGriffin - What? D: Why didn't I get the injection? She just came in and hopped straight to it, I felt the whole thing lol


----------



## Emsbambino

I had have emergency forceps and needed an episiotomy, unfortunately I was one of the unlucky ones and was in pain for a number of weeks, I definitely think my recovery was worse than labour! The area was very bruised and swollen and I couldn't really sit down properly. 

Don't worry though if you do require any cuts/stitches you will have your bab in your arms and it is worth every second of pain x


----------



## leahsbabybump

my first baby was 4 week premature weighed 6lb10 and i had an episiotomy (cut)
my second was 9lb6 1 week over due and i have grazed and tears all over me was terrible :-(


----------



## kristel_

I had an internal tear that needed a couple of stitches. I wasn't aware that i'd torn anything at the time as everything was so stretched and you're so concentrated on pushing that you don't feel it. Getting the stitches done afterwards wasn't too bad as i got off my head on gas and air. Recovery was awful though, i couldn't sit down for about 2 weeks or walk properly as it feels like you're being cut with glass or something. And all you want to do once you've just had a baby is sit down, rest and sleep but i found it more painful to do that than to walk around the house all day or stay standing up.


----------



## leahsbabybump

im with kristel its the healing thats worse with my first the midwife told me to sit on a rubber ring and put frozen ice pops wrapped in tissues in my pants mingin but by god it helped the stitches second time round werent half as bed the only thing that mortified me was the midwife telling me to make sure i put vaseline on my labia so it didnt fuse shut :[email protected]@@


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I had no tears with Ruby. She was 7lb 2oz. The MW said that my second stage being slower helped.


----------



## Gemie

First time around no but I hadwhat they call a graze and that stung when I went for a wee so bad :nope:
With Poppy I had to be cut, I was scared of having to have this too but trust me, when you're there in labour you'd do anything to get the baby out and when they're stitching you you hardly notice b/c adrenaline has set in and you're just over come with emotion of meeting your baby you hardly notice.
I did get an infection after in the stitches which was agony but going for a wee otherwise wasn't as sore as with the graze :thumbup:
HTH


----------



## span

I had a 2nd degree tear. The MW thought it might be a 3rd degree at 1st and had to get a doctor to come and look. I didn't feel it happen but the local anaesthetic and stitching were pretty uncomfortable so I was back on the G&A for that. It was sore for a couple of weeks after but seems to have healed fine. 
I hate to say it but all of us in our NCT group who had a vaginal birth (5 out of the 6) had a tear, epi or both. :wacko:

You will only be thinking of your baby afterwards. I can barely remember the discomfort. :thumbup:


----------



## lisaf

I had a 9lb 15oz baby and had a minor 1st degree tear. I was truly terrified of tearing before I even got pregnant, lol! I had an epidural and didn't feel the tear at all. The stitches healed up totally fine too.

I had another friend who had to be cut because her baby came so fast.

I had another friend who needed over 50 stitches but she did heal ok.

ETA: My recovery was totally fine too, no pain in sitting etc. They did have these icepack thingies in the hospital that I LOVED for the first few days, lol... also used the squirty bottle with warm water when I peed to help with any stinging - that thing is AWESOME- and even had a pain reliever spray (didn't use that one much though).
Sitz baths can help too.


----------



## Emma345

My lo was 7lb 8oz and was born back to back....I didn't tear or need to be cut, just had a few grazes which were nothing :) x


----------



## MadameJ

My first I had a 2nd degree tear,was my own fault though because they came at me with a needle away to numb me and then cut me to help get Leo out but I thought hell no and promised id do it on the next contraction...It never came so I just pushed like hell and out he plopped.Was on the gas n air getting stiched up cause it kinda stung.Recovery was about 3-4 weeks before it stopped nippin or aching.

With my 2nd I only had a tiny graze that didnt need stitches.Felt amazing after that birth and thought I could do it all again:thumbup:


----------



## ~RedLily~

I had a 2nd degree tear. It never bothered me, a few days later it felt a bit sore and tight but nothing really bad.


----------



## Phantom

He was 6 lbs 12 oz. 3rd degree tear and lots of stitches.


----------



## AngelBunny

i just had a graze, didn't need any stitches, George was 6lb 6ozs xx


----------



## sun

I put "yes" for tearing, but I didn't need stitches either time. I got 2 grazes the first time around and the second just one and it was way less painful. I was totally healed up by 2 weeks PP. xx

First LO was 4 weeks early and 6lbs 11oz and the second was 3.5 weeks early and 7lbs 4oz


----------



## rwhite

Lachlan was 7lb 11oz. I did have some tearing but overall I felt it wasn't too bad. I had some 1deg internal tears (think one was 2deg) and a 2deg labial tear. The labial tear was the worst of them all, but still not tooo horrible. The midwife gave me some dissolvable stitches for the 2nd deg ones.

I put in my birth plan that I preferred to tear rather than be cut, because if you tear it will heal up much faster than a cut as the edges on a tear are jagged and therefore can fuse together more easily, whereas a cut is clean so there is some difficulty for the skin when it comes time to fuse and it can take a little longer :flower:


----------



## ttcmikeandme

I got cut, now that I think about it my OB just did it and didn't really offer me an option (although I don't remember much at that point besides the contractions to be honest lol), so got sewn up and had my 8lb3oz boy! No problems with it painwise or anything, sex life is back no issues :)


----------



## Shandra

My LO was 9lb 7oz! And much to everyone's surprise no tearing, no cut, no stitches. :)


----------



## DazedConfused

Yep 9lb 6, no damage what so ever :)


----------



## sailing_girl

My LO was 7lbs 12 oz and I was cut AND I tore. Lots of stitches. The recovery wasn't that bad though....


----------



## hanelei

I had what I call a "deluxe episiotomy"- cut in 3 directions! LO was 7lb 12oz but got stuck for hours so we ended up with a ventouse extraction. 

Goodness knows how many stitches there were and it was very painful the first few days but healed up very well- I was riding a bicycle at 5 weeks post partum :)


----------



## luz

I started to tear so I had to be cut. Not sure how many stitches, but the recovery hasn't been that bad. I'm pretty sore, but it's not unbearable pain. I just make sure to use my peri bottle and apply tucks and dermoplast every time I use the bathroom


----------



## buddyIV

I'm one of the unlucky one's I'm afraid: had to be cut, and I ended up with a 4th degree tear. I had a precipitate labour (labour only lasted 1hr 15min) and everything happened too fast. 

What happened to me is very, very rare though. I'm sure you'll be absolutely fine :thumbup:


----------



## Sovereign

I had a small labial tear that needed about 3 stitches x


----------



## nicolefx

Just read all your replies, thanks alot for taking the time :flower:. Although the poll results aren't exactly what I had hoped for :haha:. Don't know why i'm so scared about it - I think it's mainly the thought of the recovery ... plus the fact i'm a big coward lol :nope:. If all you ladies managed then hopefully I will too - fingers crossed i'm lucky and don't need anything :dohh:. xxx


----------



## bigbetty

Tearing was my biggest fear, but when your in labour you are just in the zone and are so busy dealing with contractions, breathing and pushing to worry about whether you will tear or not.


----------



## kristel_

bigbetty said:


> Tearing was my biggest fear, but when your in labour you are just in the zone and are so busy dealing with contractions, breathing and pushing to worry about whether you will tear or not.

and on top of all this down there is so stretched you probably wouldn't feel it happen anyway.


----------



## lizardbreath

No Cuts or tears or grazes with Either of my kids :) I just listed when They told me to push with Jaymee , and with Katherine she was born in One Push.


----------



## teal

Both for me. Emergency forceps delivery - episiotomy and a seperate 3rd degree tear. The doctor said normally she'd expect the episiotomy to extend but I tore seperately to that.


----------



## Eala

I had a second degree tear, which was mainly because the Registrar didn't actually expect the ventouse to work :blush: So her head was born on the first "push". I don't recall my recovery from it being particularly bad at the time, but I was stitched up slightly wonky and it's causing me minor issues now :dohh:

As others have said though, at the time you're really too busy to worry about it.


----------



## Saaaally

My son was 8lbs 10 and a half and I had 3rd degree tears :) xxx


----------



## Blah11

No :)


----------



## Emleexx

I had a forceps delivery & had to have an episiotomy (apparently it's standard with forceps). I have to say in all honesty, recovery was a lot harder than I expected, I couldn't sit down comfortably for at least 10 days & no matter how many times I asked, the nurses wouldn't tell me how many stitches I had =/ 

On the upside, I was frightened of peeing & BM's but they were manageable!


----------



## cherryglitter

i was cut (episiotomy) but that's due to having a forceps delivery.


----------



## xpensivtaste

i had a horrible labour the first time round where baby had to be physically pulled out of me by the doctor as he was too small to be pushed out (i was 24 weeks) 

my second labour i delivered an 8lb 13oz baby naturally 

i didnt need stitches for either but did graze slightly the second time. it wasnt painful and i couldn't really tell other than it stinging a little when i went for a wee

guess i am just one of the lucky ones.


----------



## Komatsu

My first was 6lb 8oz , epidural , on back but had an excellent doctor . No tears or grazes . 

My second was 8lbs 7oz , no pain meds , hands and knees . No tear or grazes . 

I was so terrified of being cut or tearing but luckily I didn't either time .


----------



## goddess25

With my first I had massive 3rd borderline 4th degree tearing. I had around 70 stitches in vagina and anus. It was tough, the recovery was horrible but I wouldn't change anything. I had a wonderful new baby to look after and I had to get on with it.

Second baby was fine, a very small 1st degree tear so very superficial over the previous scar tissue. The MW said that she could stitch it or she could leave it. I chose to leave it as it was nothing compared to the first time. It was a bit nippy when I peed but apart from that it was fine.


----------



## mummykcc

I tore with my first baby, three 2nd degree tears that needed stitching by a doctor as the midwife didnt feel confident enough to do it herself. Luckily none up my bum, but one went up by my clitoris. 

I won't lie-the stitches did hurt me a lot. But they healed really well, and by the time i had my smear 6 months later the nurse couldnt even tell i had needed stitches. 

I felt sore and swollen to start with, which is expected. 

I am hoping not to tear as bad this time-but i know i'll be in good hands if i do.


----------



## bathbabe

5lb 12oz just a small graze, no stitches x


----------



## xarlenex

7lb 2.5oz i had an episiotomy, cant be sure of how many stitches I had.


----------



## babydustcass

my first was 8lb 12 and i didnt tear or have to be cut, i had a really long established labour (over 38hrs from 4cm) so i expect the slow entrance helped...

my second labour was just over 2 hrs long so she practically flew out, i didnt tear or need to be cut on that one either, she was a pound smaller than her brother at 7lb 12


----------



## lily2614

My son was 7lbs 6oz. I had a tear towards my rectum and a labia tear. It was just a first degree I think and I had some stitches, but it took FOREVER to heal and I was very uncomfortable for several weeks. I was sore down there for a good 3-4 months. I can't imagine having a bigger tear than I did. He did come out with his arm next to his head so if he hadn't come out like that I probably wouldn't have tore much. He was also a vacuum baby because he was coming out with his arm next to his head and I couldn't get him out.


----------



## Eleanor ace

9lb 15oz with a big 3rd degree tear, it hurt like I couldn't imagine when they tried to move my legs but then I got taken to theater, given a spinal (bliss :haha:) and stitched and after that all was good! Recovery was fine, it didn't hurt to pee, I was given laxatives to make pooping OK as I had lots of stitches in my bott bott and that was fine too. If you are sore they'll give you painkillers, they really help! I was really quite scared about tearing but honestly it was totally fine. I had 50+ stitches but it certainly didn't feel like it!


----------



## NuKe

i had a large tear, needed a running stitch. didnt affect my recovery too much!


----------



## blinkybaby

Louie was 7lbs11oz and I didn't tear or need to be cut, just a lot of bad grazing. I did actually have a labial tear which I was told later should have been stitched but nevermind, it just looks a bit different down there now. x


----------



## marycotter567

I had to be cut - got a 2nd degree episiotomy. Didnt feel it while she cut me but afterwards it hurt bad for a few days and going #2 in the bathroom the first time was scary -- make sure to drink lots of water so you dont get constipated! But then it was fine.. warm baths and tucks helped alot.


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

i needed 3/4 stitches.

Honestly, if my dr. didn't tell me i had them i would have NEVER known.


----------



## LolaAnn

my son was 7lb 5oz and I didn't tear or cut, however I pushed for over an hour with no pain relief and let me tell you it hurt very badly. I couldn't have proper sex for like 5 months after because it literally felt too small down there and there was no chance dh could get in lol. on the plus side its all good now and everything feels the same as post childbirth


----------



## xxEMZxx

Yes, had a 1st degree tear, needed stitches but considering my son was 9lb 7oz and had a massive head I was pretty lucky! x


----------



## RoxyRoo

I only had 1st degree tears which didn't need stitching.


----------



## nicolefx

Thanks for all your replies! I had my little guy on Sunday and I didn't need to be stitched or anything - only had a slight graze :happydance:. He was 7 lb 1 ounce :) xxx


----------



## dan-o

Congrats hun!!!! xx :wohoo:


----------



## bigbetty

Congratulations sweetie xx


----------



## kirsteee

I had a 2nd degree tare and it hurt like hell, had stitches inside and out. Couldnt walk for weeks and it didnt help having spd along with it.


----------



## Sweedot

I had a second degree tear due to needing to push the baby out too quickly due to her heart rate dropping and meconium....so I didn't have the time to let myself stretch around her head.

I had several small tears also and required 22 stitches in all....it's been 9 days post partum and I'll be honest, it still hurts and stings like hell, but is healing....and the tear didn't hurt too bad and I didn't feel the stitches when she put the in.

I took a look with a mirror, and it really doesn't look too bad...lol


----------



## chuck

DS1 was a EMCS sodoesnt count LOl

My VBAC 17 months later left me with something so small it didn't need stitches, so more of a labial abrasion than a tear. 

NO damage to my perineum at all.

Slow pushing in my own time is what did the trick.


----------



## JWandBump

I tore, but i had a 8lbs baby and i have a tiny frame. They thought she was going to be 6lbs lol


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

i had a 4th degree tear. Madison was only 6 pounds 3 oz but her heart rate dropped while i was pushing and they wanted to get her out immediately so she was born with the forceps to assist but i really didn't feel anything because i had an epi. i have 30 stitches and im not sure how many inside but i did tear through my perineum. im now 6 days pp and i have alot of swelling and discomfort when i have to go to the loo but nothing that will keep me from moving:p im just upset that all my feature babies have to be c- sections :/


----------



## youngmummy94

My LO was 7lb 14oz and I needed an episiotomy and I tore twice, only one required stitches though. The episiotomy was due to forceps. My pain was quite bad afterwards, it hurt to sit, walk or do anything really.. 
Since about 11 days PP I have felt normal.


----------



## EstelSeren

I had a 2nd degree tear that needed stitching. I gave birth on the 19th (so around 4 days ago) and it's not hugely painful most of the time but does sting horribly when I have a pee and feel tight and uncomfortable when I cough. I've only needed to take paracetamol a couple of times since leaving hospital though so it's not too bad! I've also felt up for going for walks- we went out round town yesterday in fact, which was about a mile all told probably. I just made sure I didn't walk too fast and took breaks, as I did late in my pregnancy anyway! To be honest, I expected to tear worse than I did! I've been known to graze just from sex and she's a fairly large baby! She was 8lb 5oz at birth with a head circumference of 36cm whilst I'm 5ft2 with a tiny torso and small frame! :dohh:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Spunky

nicolefx said:


> Thanks for all your replies! I had my little guy on Sunday and I didn't need to be stitched or anything - only had a slight graze :happydance:. He was 7 lb 1 ounce :) xxx

Congrats! So lucky!!!


----------



## lynnikins

had a cut with ds1 due to ventouse delivery and him having his arm up on his head lol , tore with ds2 and ds3 but much less with ds3 than with the others, the first 2 times i had stitches and for me they were worse than giving birth lol but local anesthetic doesnt work on me


----------



## tripletsOMG

Hey hun I have had 3 vaginal birth 7lbs 14-8lbs and i have never been cut or tear. Perineal massage whenever i would remember and mw used warm compress while i was pushing. (hospital births) all my babies were sunny side up first also had hand to head presentation


----------



## menageriemom

Mine was 5lbs 8oz, 15 minutes of actual pushing to get her out, no tear or cut but she did graze me in the clitoral area! Had a couple of stitches but never felt them. Hurt sooo bad to pee for the first 2 days. Getting the stitches done wasn't too bad, you are caught up in the moment and my doctor was very fluid and routine with what she did.


----------



## robinator

Lane was born at 7 pounds, and I had a small second-degree tear, plus some "hairline" ones. But there is nothing second-degree or hairline about it when the urine hits the spot!!! Owwww!


----------



## tiggerpony

Not sure if you want to hear mine, I had to be cut and got a 4th degree tear and nearly 5 months on and 2 surgurys klater I am stil suffering and need another op cos I have a fistula from the tear not healing right! What happend to me was very rare though I was just unlucky I had a crap doctor on.


----------



## Kess

I had a 9lb 5oz baby with a big head lol and I did tear, 2nd degree (I think? - muscle and skin), but not from his head as I managed to relax and breathe through it and I'd done plenty of perineal massage, also was in a good position (hands and knees, though a little more upright). He tore me when he shimmied his shoulders as they were being born, impatient little munchkin.  I didn't feel it at all, and I was like you, scared of not winding up intact. I panicked when the MW said she'd need to stitch me but I didn't feel that either, she just put a little local anaesthetic in and I chatted with my Mom to distract me.

My recovery was okay, bit sore, and had to be careful not to shuffle my bum along before getting up IYKWIM? as that put pressure on the wound. I had lots of baths (at least one if not two or three each day) with lavender oil mixed with a bit of milk in them to help soothe and heal. Best advice I got was to lean forwards when you wee lol otherwise urine on broken skin stings like buggery. I can still feel a little scar tissue there, which is odd but it's not really causing any issues. I also got grazed on the inside of my labia minora and that stung more in the following days than the stitches did.


----------



## d_b

I did perineum massage and 'breathed' my baby out (trying not to push) per the hypnobirthing techniques. Still got a second degree perineal tear and a small tear 'upward' tear which was the worst while peeing! Also some grazes. All my skin stitches fell out after 2 days, so they did not hold things together at all and it's fairly gaping down there. My doctor said I can fix it when I'm done having children if it bothers me.. So far hasnt bothered me but haven't tried to DTD yet so we'll see!

I found getting the stitches terrible and more painful than actually giving birth! Even with the numbing shots it was awful. So I was definitely PO'ed when the stitches failed. Took almost 2 weeks for the burning while peeing to stop.. The squirt bottle was awesome and I wiped with witch hazel moistioned toilet paper, and used a tea tree oil spray a few times a day.


----------



## sg0720

my son was 6lb 6oz and i tore down there and needed stitches.


----------



## emilyjade

DS scratched me on his way out, he had his arm by his head and i had to have stitches for that. DD did the same but it wasnt as bad and didnt require anything x

ETA: DS was 8lb 1.5 DD was 6lb 4 x


----------

